# biting and growling



## RIC (Mar 12, 2011)

one yr old jaxx has a problem when my wife or i try to leave the house. he barks bites at our feet. this also happens if i just go outside.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Don''t take this the wrong way, but it's not your pup with the problem. You need to take control of this situation and ensure that Jaxx knows it's not on to do this. He's just pissed that your leaving and not taking him with you and is telling you so. 

As a solution, try and make it a fun thing or reward Jaxx when you leave. He will soon associate you leaving with fun or getting a reward. 

Does Jaxx know what NO means? If not, perhaps some No training might benefit also.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

One thing that might work is to get an activity toy like a frozen kong or a buster cube. If you do this he will have a job to do when you leave.


----------

